# Cross cut sled on a single mitre slot??



## smartecosse (29 Aug 2017)

Completely new to having my own table saw and was all set to make up a cross cut sled for it as the 1st project then realised that it only has a single mitre slot rather than two.

I assume that is is due to it having a sliding carriage, which will be great for the larger sheets bit not so handy or instantly accurate as a sled for the smaller items.

Do you think a well fitting runner in a single mitre slot will be accurate enough?

Thanks


----------



## devonwoody (29 Aug 2017)

Perhaps you can arrange an edge of table guide to your sled, I used one on my old axminster saw and inaddition it held underneath the edge as well.


----------



## pcb1962 (29 Aug 2017)

Should be fine so long as your guide is stiff enough and a good fit in the slot, Matthias Wandel uses a single slot sled all the time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ImoPkHaMc


----------



## smartecosse (29 Aug 2017)

pcb1962":3fqj4do1 said:


> Should be fine so long as your guide is stiff enough and a good fit in the slot, Matthias Wandel uses a single slot sled all the time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ImoPkHaMc



perfect, thanks


----------



## smartecosse (29 Aug 2017)

devonwoody":wodsdeh5 said:


> Perhaps you can arrange an edge of table guide to your sled, I used one on my old axminster saw and inaddition it held underneath the edge as well.



Don't think that would work with the table layout that the saw has.


----------



## Orraloon (30 Aug 2017)

Before building a sled I would check how accurate the sliding table can cut. Perhaps all you need is an extended wood fence. I take it the slider has a crosscut fence you can attach an extension to or even a small sled. Try first to use what you have. A few pictures would help. Sleds are usually a way to get more out of saws without all the whisbang features. 
Regards
John


----------



## transatlantic (30 Aug 2017)

Single sled should be just as accurate and much easier to build as you don't have to worry about parallel slots etc. The main benefit with the dual slot version is that you get a zero clearance on both sides of the cut, where as with the single slot, you may notice chipping on the unsupported side.

Arguably, the single slot is also safer, as there is less risk of you putting your hand in the wrong place.

Edit : having watched the Mathias video - ignore everything I just said


----------



## rosinante (3 Sep 2017)

Easy I use both all the time , this evening I made a rosewood crucifix for an ecclesiastic commission, 12 ins by 6 ins the halving joint is virtually invisible, made on single runner sled, check out stock sizes of brass strip , I use 3/4 ×1/8, it needed a very slight easing for a nice sliding fit with minimal slop,


----------

